# The Canon EOS R5 and Canon EOS R6 won’t ship for a while



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 22, 2020)

> I have been told that both the Canon EOS R5 and Canon EOS R6 will not begin shipping until July at the earliest. It’s likely we’ll be getting low initial quantities of both cameras as well.
> There are obviously delays attached to the COVID-19 pandemic all the way through the supply chain.
> I expect both to be announced before then, and I was told today that the EOS R6 was still scheduled to be announced in May.
> As for the official Canon EOS R5 announcement? I can’t see Canon dragging it out another 60-90 days, that would crush the hype train that they’ve been building, as there is not much more to tell us about the camera besides very specific specifications and price.
> More to come…



Continue reading...


----------



## ahsanford (Apr 22, 2020)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> there is not much more to tell us about the camera besides very specific specifications and price




Some of these specs are a bit of a big deal, though, especially for the stills camp.

- A


----------



## sanj (Apr 22, 2020)

"at the earliest" is right!


----------



## bellorusso (Apr 22, 2020)

Canon always finds excuses. Classic move.


----------



## jjj120 (Apr 22, 2020)

Give these cameras to us Canon!


----------



## TAF (Apr 22, 2020)

Would that be shipping from Japan or from vendors? Here in the US, if they want their vendors to have stock to ship in July, they had better have those cameras complete and ready to ship from the factory no later than mid-May.

Which would suggest that they really must know the price already, since the vendors have to budget to pay for the incoming inventory.


----------



## padam (Apr 22, 2020)

bellorusso said:


> Canon always finds excuses. Classic move.


In this case, probably not (or everyone always finds excuses, whatever).
Look at the Nikon D6, which has been delayed for months among some Z-mount lenses as well (upcoming RF-mount lenses will likely to be delayed as well), I am expecting the same with Sony cameras and lenses as well, the have postponed an announcement of a cinema camera, but the availability is going to delayed much further.

They are still going to improve the firmware in the meantime, so it only means less firmware updates for later batches.


----------



## Adelino (Apr 22, 2020)

TAF said:


> Would that be shipping from Japan or from vendors? Here in the US, if they want their vendors to have stock to ship in July, they had better have those cameras complete and ready to ship from the factory no later than mid-May.
> 
> Which would suggest that they really must know the price already, since the vendors have to budget to pay for the incoming inventory.


Ship dates in rumors usually mean buy date


----------



## Ruiloba (Apr 22, 2020)

ahsanford said:


> Some of these specs are a bit of a big deal, though, especially for the stills camp.
> 
> - A


Exactly. What about of the blackouts in the evf? What about the rolling shutter? 12 fps in mecanical and 20 on Electronic but in one shot or it is in servo? What about framerate when using a flash or trigger in the hot shoe?


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 22, 2020)

If so then...

Canon is *******!


----------



## Joepatbob (Apr 22, 2020)

and there we have it, the other side of the coin. the R% has dream features but techically wont be able to be bought


----------



## IcyBergs (Apr 22, 2020)

Prediction:

Date first R5 ships = Doomsday

A plague ensued after the specs were announced - the camera is obviously too much for the world


----------



## slclick (Apr 22, 2020)

That's just around the corner, no big deal.


----------



## fisherman (Apr 22, 2020)

Dam this pandemic


----------



## ahsanford (Apr 22, 2020)

Ruiloba said:


> Exactly. What about of the blackouts in the evf? What about the rolling shutter? 12 fps in mecanical and 20 on Electronic but in one shot or it is in servo? What about framerate when using a flash or trigger in the hot shoe?




Biggest one for me is all the fine print / specs for fps vs. the 'AF load' on the camera -- tracking, eye AF, etc. and if there is compression applied to e-shutter's highest speeds. 

In general, I'm just curious what baggage is required to get these obscene specs running as billed. I still think Canon may have a nasty curveball up their sleeve beyond asking price. Like 'The R5 is $3499 but if you want 8K or 20 fps you have to bolt on this beastly $2k module/grip/fan to do it'.

And though it may be a 45 MP sensor -- which is a staggering bump for the 5D crowd (that I think this rig is gunning for) -- I'm curious to see what kind of sensor it is and what it can do.

And if RF mount will resurrect full time mechanically focusing lenses because FBW is dumb. Sorry, just daydreaming.

- A


----------



## Nilo (Apr 22, 2020)

[QUOTE = "Ruiloba, publicación: 829382, miembro: 385093"]
Exactamente. ¿Qué pasa con los apagones en el EVF? ¿Qué pasa con la persiana enrollable? ¿12 fps en mecánica y 20 en electrónica pero de una vez o en servo? ¿Qué pasa con la velocidad de fotogramas cuando se usa un flash o gatillo en la zapata?
[/CITAR]

This is good appreciation. I am intrigued to know if the fps will finally be kept in Servo mode.


----------



## Tangent (Apr 22, 2020)

rollout in early summer, black friday specials in late autumn.


----------



## The3o5FlyGuy (Apr 22, 2020)

the "cripple hammer" we've been waiting for is its availability!


----------



## Kit. (Apr 22, 2020)

ahsanford said:


> grip/fan


Patent it!


----------



## timmy_650 (Apr 22, 2020)

I guess it makes sense not to announce the price until they are ready to be shipped. If the announce it now and everything takes a nose dive they might have to drop the price and that doesn’t look good. And the other way in June the economy is better then we think they could charge more.


----------



## Juangrande (Apr 22, 2020)

bellorusso said:


> Canon always finds excuses. Classic move.


Right!? Using a global pandemic as an excuse.


----------



## biznatch (Apr 22, 2020)

Any idea if the various RF lenses announced recently will be delayed as well? In particular the 100-500.


----------



## picperfect (Apr 22, 2020)

OMG! chaos in the panic room. i want my R5 today. now! this minute! make it happen. 8k or death! please! please! please! take my money! take my gold! take my kidneys! take my wife! take my eyes. both! 

lol.


----------



## ahsanford (Apr 22, 2020)

Kit. said:


> Patent it!




Pass. I do that for my day job already. Hobbies are my vehicle of _not_ extending my work day, you know what I mean? 

And many companies must have already tread in the modular camera bolt-on-functionality IP space. Surely.

- A


----------



## SteveC (Apr 22, 2020)

The3o5FlyGuy said:


> the "cripple hammer" we've been waiting for is its availability!



That would be a very important attribute to be crippling.


----------



## IcyBergs (Apr 22, 2020)

The3o5FlyGuy said:


> the "cripple hammer" we've been waiting for is its availability!



Q: What's always coming but never gets here?
A: Tomorrow The Canon R5


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Apr 23, 2020)

The R5 will have Zebra


----------



## dslrdummy (Apr 23, 2020)

Gives me more time to sell some things.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 23, 2020)

They mention that some of the supporting online software will be available in June. That makes it sound like the announcement is planned for well before June 1.


----------



## peters (Apr 23, 2020)

ahsanford said:


> Some of these specs are a bit of a big deal, though, especially for the stills camp.
> 
> - A


Hm, what kind of features do you mean? 
I personaly have not much doubt in both, video and photo features. 

40mp sensor (given buy the fact it has 8k on full sensor width), 20fps is confirmed als well as silent shutter, ibis which is compatible with IS lenses, continuos dpaf with object and animal tracking, dual card slot, 5D compatible battery which promises good battery life, wifi, full compatibility with EF lenses.

I guess it will also have certainly: support for all flashes, 4k60 hdmi out, an intervallometer, but less likely a pixelshift feature. 

The only important specs that are not out yet are the resolution, speed and size of the EVF (which is indeed important), Flash sync speed (maybe unlimited short, if electronic shutter is in use?) and buffer size. Or do I miss something? Is there so much still open, when it comes to photography features?


----------



## dominic_siu (Apr 23, 2020)

In the meantime I’m still paying instalments for RF1535 & RF 70200 until Dec this year, I can only afford to buy R5 after then


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 23, 2020)

Wow, can I really get a 70200mm lens, that must be great for birds in flight, but why only available in RF mount? Can you hand hold it or is it vehicle mounted? Do I have to buy a Canon truck for this lens now? So many questions!

Cheers, Graham.
  



dominic_siu said:


> In the meantime I’m still paying instalments for RF1535 & RF 70200 until Dec this year, I can only afford to buy R5 after then


----------



## unfocused (Apr 23, 2020)

Tangent said:


> rollout in early summer, black friday specials in late autumn.


Don’t we wish. This body will be in short supply well into 2021. Full retail price for a year.


----------



## dog8food (Apr 23, 2020)

Everyone who really wants the R5 will get one when they want it. There are only a handfull of us here who want to jump at the release, but the reality is, many photographers/videographers are hurting because of this pandemic. Some might be out of work for several months or more. Even when everything is clear, who's gonna want to go to a huge social gathering (weddings, concerts, etc)?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 23, 2020)

I started looking for good Card Readers, and saw many that have yet to be released by the reliable manufacturers. Lots of complaints about heating. It looks like a minefield right now. I've highlighted a few to look at more closely, but for now, it seems that Sony has the best cards and readers, but Prograde has a interesting one as well. Another $40 or more for a adapter for my computer. It looks like $300 or a bit more for a 128GB card and reader/adapter. Then, we should expect a new battery, those will be another pile of cash.


----------



## davo (Apr 23, 2020)

Am I wrong or wasnt the word always that the R5 would be a summer release. Whats the big deal?


----------



## davo (Apr 23, 2020)

picperfect said:


> OMG! chaos in the panic room. i want my R5 today. now! this minute! make it happen. 8k or death! please! please! please! take my money! take my gold! take my kidneys! take my wife! take my eyes. both!
> 
> lol.


No shit man  Wasnt it always supposed to be a summer release date anyway?


----------



## Quarkcharmed (Apr 23, 2020)

KeithBreazeal said:


> The R5 will have Zebra


Cool. Do you have a screenshot with max. resolution settings...


----------



## davo (Apr 23, 2020)

KeithBreazeal said:


> The R5 will have Zebra
> 
> 
> View attachment 190060


Where is this pic from?


----------



## dcm (Apr 23, 2020)

Valvebounce said:


> Wow, can I really get a 70200mm lens, that must be great for birds in flight, but why only available in RF mount? Can you hand hold it or is it vehicle mounted? Do I have to buy a Canon truck for this lens now? So many questions!
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



I'd settle for the 1535.


----------



## Mr Majestyk (Apr 23, 2020)

Why haven’t they had feature announcements of the R6 yet, very little official (any?) annoucements I’m aware of and it was supposed to be the first one released.


----------



## vjlex (Apr 23, 2020)

davo said:


> Where is this pic from?


@canonnews posted screengrabs from a sun studios video before it was taken down.

https://www.canonnews.com/hands-on-video-with-the-canon-eos-r5


----------



## unfocused (Apr 23, 2020)

davo said:


> Am I wrong or wasnt the word always that the R5 would be a summer release. Whats the big deal?


You are correct. Besides, the release date is probably irrelevant in today's environment. Pre-orders will take a couple of months to fill after the release date and then you can expect about six additional weeks after that when it will be out of stock everywhere. That will be followed by retailers getting a handful every week or so, which will sell out immediately. All of this will be at the release price. Usually, you start to see price breaks after about a year. I think this one will be closer to 18 months, if we are lucky.


----------



## Dragon (Apr 23, 2020)

picperfect said:


> take





unfocused said:


> You are correct. Besides, the release date is probably irrelevant in today's environment. Pre-orders will take a couple of months to fill after the release date and then you can expect about six additional weeks after that when it will be out of stock everywhere. That will be followed by retailers getting a handful every week or so, which will sell out immediately. All of this will be at the release price. Usually, you start to see price breaks after about a year. I think this one will be closer to 18 months, if we are lucky.


$100 off for Christmas 2021. I will happily choke up the extra $100 to enjoy the camera for the intervening year and a half  .


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Apr 23, 2020)

I'll be amazed if it starts shipping in July.. we can hope


----------



## ozturert (Apr 23, 2020)

bellorusso said:


> Canon always finds excuses. Classic move.


Can you give an example where only Canon creates excuses?


----------



## Cyborx (Apr 23, 2020)

And... Canon is doing it wrong AGAIN! WTF, give us these cameras you crazy idiots!
It is all about sales and revenue figures. They are affraid the camera won't sell in Corona times. 
And of course this is true. Who want's to invest when unemployed? Not me.. 
But hey, what about just launch this camera now, take your loss and come up with an updated R7 in december or whatever.. Keeping a product away from us as long as economy is down is just sick and sad. But hey, Canon will always surprise you  What's next? A mirrorless pro body for 9000 euros?


----------



## Cyborx (Apr 23, 2020)

Canon is now the weirdest company in the world. First they keep making DSLR's with mirrors when competition is on fire with mirrorless, leaving pro's and semi-pro's behind. Now, after a year, finally having (what seems to be) a fantastic camera ready, but not bringing it to market. Can you still keep up with them? I am lost for sure.. Idiots.


----------



## jedy (Apr 23, 2020)

There’s been so much hype over the R5 it would be great just to be able to get to see the first wave of reviews and real world testing to find out just how capable it really is, and it’s price. All the expectations (and scepticism) need to be addressed once and for all.


----------



## londonxt (Apr 23, 2020)

Ive got my hand gel ready


----------



## SecureGSM (Apr 23, 2020)

Valvebounce said:


> Wow, can I really get a 70200mm lens, that must be great for birds in flight, but why only available in RF mount? Can you hand hold it or is it vehicle mounted? Do I have to buy a Canon truck for this lens now? So many questions!
> 
> Cheers, Graham.


paying off a Canon 70200 in instalments may find you in an extreme financial hardship situation for the next 30 years at least provided you are still on a good income by then.


----------



## edoorn (Apr 23, 2020)

no doubt the supplier chain has been impacted and will result in lower quantities of camera's available. But demand will probably be lower too initially.


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Apr 23, 2020)

edoorn said:


> no doubt the supplier chain has been impacted and will result in lower quantities of camera's available. But demand will probably be lower too initially.



Agreed. Maybe it will balance out... if they price it aggressively demand may still be quite strong...


----------



## edoorn (Apr 23, 2020)

yes they could do that indeed... I don't mind waiting a few months more; july vs september or october is fine with me


----------



## MadisonMike (Apr 23, 2020)

slclick said:


> That's just around the corner, no big deal.


Especially with all the lockdowns, this will be out in time for people to get out and have something to shoot. Getting bored with just my back yard. Exciting times for Canon.


----------



## Daner (Apr 23, 2020)

dominic_siu said:


> In the meantime I’m still paying instalments for RF1535 & RF 70200 until Dec this year, I can only afford to buy R5 after then



Old news. They just copied this 57000 from the 1900 Paris show.


----------



## edoorn (Apr 23, 2020)

shunsai said:


> @canonnews posted screengrabs from a sun studios video before it was taken down.
> 
> https://www.canonnews.com/hands-on-video-with-the-canon-eos-r5


seems they replaced it with a new one, which doesn't include the shots from the menu at the back of the camera. It also showed the different focussing modes.


----------



## Ozarker (Apr 23, 2020)

The R5 will ship when Disco makes a comeback.


----------



## Starting out EOS R (Apr 23, 2020)

davo said:


> No shit man  Wasnt it always supposed to be a summer release date anyway?


Agree, it was always billed as released in may, shipped in July so nothing new to fuss over? Maybe it's just that everyone wants it NOW!!!!!! I'm not really impatient, I just have a very low waiting tolerance.


----------



## Starting out EOS R (Apr 23, 2020)

londonxt said:


> Ive got my hand gel ready


You can actually buy hand gel?? I thought hand gel was like the R5, not seen anywhere and sold out as soon as it appears. Your a lucky boy lol.


----------



## SecureGSM (Apr 23, 2020)

CanonFanBoy said:


> The R5 will ship when Disco makes a comeback.


Oh, tonight then?


----------



## Architect1776 (Apr 23, 2020)

bellorusso said:


> Canon always finds excuses. Classic move.



??
Far better than Nikon.


----------



## jam05 (Apr 23, 2020)

The world is in the middle of a pandemic that Japan denied. Canon isn't the only manufacturer in a holding pattern. There's plenty more info about the R5 to be released. There were plenty of testers in the field. Lot's of test results. Stills, video, cooling, recording time etc. Quite sure Canon will be releasing more and more info. There still is no price list yet. So to say, "there's not much more to tell", is simply not true. Photographers and videographers would like to see hands on results from field testers and users of the latest installed inhancements and funcionalities. Mot of what is known now is simply text.


----------



## jam05 (Apr 23, 2020)

Canon engineers will continue to tease with prerelease funcionality videos etc.


----------



## SteveC (Apr 23, 2020)

SecureGSM said:


> paying off a Canon 70200 in instalments may find you in an extreme financial hardship situation for the next 30 years at least provided you are still on a good income by then.



Well, given that you'd pretty much have to be a founding shareholder in Micro$haft to even make the downpayment--I imagine that stock will still be pretty solid 30 years from now.


----------



## cpsico (Apr 23, 2020)

I was one of the lucky ones to get the 5D IV in the first batch, here's to hoping for my luck to hold out since I am afraid there will never be a 5D V


----------



## ahsanford (Apr 23, 2020)

peters said:


> Hm, what kind of features do you mean?
> I personaly have not much doubt in both, video and photo features.
> 
> 40mp sensor (given buy the fact it has 8k on full sensor width), 20fps is confirmed als well




Knowing a top-line spec doesn't mean you know the fine print, like (none of this confirmed, I'm just riffing here):

20 fps e-shutter... with AF locked at first exposure, or JPG / compressed RAW only
12 fps mechanical... but only 5 fps when you need Eye AF or servo/tracking working
Stuff like that. Especially on the e-shutter / higher fps side of things, I'd be stunned if we get full RAW files with all AF features turned on. 

But that does not diminish the appeal too much for me -- I'm just curious to see what 'Canon over-committing to a spec sheet' looks like in reality once the camera ships.

- A


----------



## ahsanford (Apr 23, 2020)

Cyborx said:


> But hey, what about just launch this camera now, take your loss and come up with an updated R7 in december or whatever..




1) Because Canon may have a very hard time maintaining a premium price if there are no weddings, gatherings or sports to shoot.

2) Because their supply chain in some way is probably impacted by the coronavirus. 

So I'm not bummed at timing at all. I am more surprised at the cagey dole out of R5 teasers from Canon, because those were mid-January -- before Covid really took off. This R5 teaser campaign seems more deliberately planned than rushed out due to the virus. 

As great as the specs are, doling them out in installments with no price or release date out there feels like a _defensive_ announcement strategy. Why? Were they worried about getting scooped by new Sony A7 or A7S announcement or something?

- A


----------



## ahsanford (Apr 23, 2020)

cpsico said:


> I was one of the lucky ones to get the 5D IV in the first batch, here's to hoping for my luck to hold out since I am afraid there will never be a 5D V




Disagree. I think the 5D5 will happen, and it will be spec'd more or less like the R5. 

- A


----------



## BillB (Apr 23, 2020)

I am wondering whether Canon marketing guys are happy enough to have people worried about a steep R5 price tag while the specs seem to good to be believed. That way any price under 4K will seem like a bargain, at least to some people, and a few asterisks on the specs may be forgiven. On the other hand, Covid may have screwed things up so much there is no marketing gameplan at this point.


----------



## ahsanford (Apr 23, 2020)

BillB said:


> I am wondering whether Canon marketing guys are happy enough to have people worried about a steep R5 price tag while the specs seem to good to be believed. That way any price under 4K will seem like a bargain, at least to some people, and a few asterisks on the specs may be forgiven. On the other hand, Covid may have screwed things up so much there is no marketing gameplan at this point.




I think Canon is (a) in love with the historical 5D price point, (b) eager to win users back from Sony and (c) believe they may see rosier financials on an R-mount body (versus a 5D SLR) as there will be pullthrough of RF lens sales.

$3499. Holding firm on my estimate.

-- A


----------



## Etienne (Apr 23, 2020)

The Canon R5 is looking like it will be my next, and possibly last, pro camera body because I don't expect to keep at this for more than a few more years. I'll be comparing it closely to the R6 to see if the price premium is worth it, but I suspect that the R6 will not cut it for me. And as my last pro body, the specs are looking very good. But the proof is in the pudding as they say.
The only wild card at this point is what does Sony have planned for the next A7s. The R5 and the A7s mk III are going to go head to head. I'm giving Canon the edge at this point, but Sony has emerged as a formidable alternative.


----------



## usern4cr (Apr 23, 2020)

ahsanford said:


> I think Canon is (a) in love with the historical 5D price point, (b) eager to win users back from Sony and (c) believe they may see rosier financials on an R-mount body (versus a 5D SLR) as there will be pullthrough of RF lens sales.
> 
> $3499. Holding firm on my estimate.
> 
> -- A


I'm still holding firm on my guess that it will be between $2999 and $3499. They have to jumpstart their market share to get people to buy their bodies so that they will also buy even more stunning lenses, which is where they'll make a lot more money than in their bodies. And Sony won't be standing still at all - Canon is not trying to pass a company that's standing still, they're trying to pass a company that is stepping on the gas big time!


----------



## peters (Apr 23, 2020)

ahsanford said:


> Knowing a top-line spec doesn't mean you know the fine print, like (none of this confirmed, I'm just riffing here):
> 
> 20 fps e-shutter... with AF locked at first exposure, or JPG / compressed RAW only
> 12 fps mechanical... but only 5 fps when you need Eye AF or servo/tracking working
> ...


Ah okay, jeah thats indeed going to be interesting. I guess the drawback in high-fps-mode we get with Continous AF will be comparable to the last generation. So maybe 40-50% less fast FPS if you use servo-AF. 
I think the EOS R got 8fps and 5fps with AF Servo, So I think we can expect around 10-12fps with AF Servo and 20fps without on the R5. Which would be still impressive <3 
Its gonna be certainly exciting, anyway


----------



## H. Jones (Apr 24, 2020)

At this point, I'm 100% sure the R5 is my next camera and probably the first I ever pre-order. My 5D3 is going on six years now and has taken an absolute beating, it could really use a replacement. Even if let's say maybe the R5 tops out at 8 FPS with autofocus, which I highly doubt is the case when Canon is obviously targeting the Sony A9 with the 20 FPS electronic, it's still a huge improvement over the 5D3. 

I like the EOS R at my work, but the ergonomics are annoying. The R5 solves all of that with readding the quick control dial and the AF joystick, which is my primary desire for a camera. 

Now that said, if the 20 FPS has autofocus and no viewfinder delay after taking a photo, that might very well turn the R5 into a new primary camera over my 1DX2.


----------



## Mr Majestyk (Apr 24, 2020)

Like I said this will be a Xmas camera for those willing to wait - not that they may have any choice. I’ll never pre-order a camera no matter how good, I’ll wait for the beta testers to sort it out and pay full price. Demand will be insane and supply limited, even by Xmas it’ll probably be hard to get easily, especially in non-USA countries that get screwed over.


----------



## cpsico (Apr 24, 2020)

ahsanford said:


> Disagree. I think the 5D5 will happen, and it will be spec'd more or less like the R5.
> 
> - A


Which would still make me happy but it's at least a year away. By then I may have migrated to mirror less


----------



## cpsico (Apr 24, 2020)

H. Jones said:


> At this point, I'm 100% sure the R5 is my next camera and probably the first I ever pre-order. My 5D3 is going on six years now and has taken an absolute beating, it could really use a replacement. Even if let's say maybe the R5 tops out at 8 FPS with autofocus, which I highly doubt is the case when Canon is obviously targeting the Sony A9 with the 20 FPS electronic, it's still a huge improvement over the 5D3.
> 
> I like the EOS R at my work, but the ergonomics are annoying. The R5 solves all of that with readding the quick control dial and the AF joystick, which is my primary desire for a camera.
> 
> Now that said, if the 20 FPS has autofocus and no viewfinder delay after taking a photo, that might very well turn the R5 into a new primary camera over my 1DX2.


I preordered the 5D IV and the 35 1.4 II both were extremely good experiences


----------



## Czardoom (Apr 24, 2020)

Cyborx said:


> And... Canon is doing it wrong AGAIN! WTF, give us these cameras you crazy idiots!
> It is all about sales and revenue figures. They are affraid the camera won't sell in Corona times.
> And of course this is true. Who want's to invest when unemployed? Not me..
> But hey, what about just launch this camera now, take your loss and come up with an updated R7 in december or whatever.. Keeping a product away from us as long as economy is down is just sick and sad. But hey, Canon will always surprise you  What's next? A mirrorless pro body for 9000 euros?


Who's the crazy idiot? The release date for this camera was July. It is April. No one is keeping this camera "away from us." 
But hey, why not just launch the camera now? Because it is not ready. Because factories are closed because the global pandemic. Because parts are hard to come by because factories are closed because of the global pandemic.
You do understand that there is a global pandemic. So they are not "keeping the camera away from us as long as the economy is down."
What's sick and sad is how someone can be so clueless and have their priorities so screwed up durihng a global pandemic.


----------



## H. Jones (Apr 24, 2020)

cpsico said:


> I preordered the 5D IV and the 35 1.4 II both were extremely good experiences


Good to know. Have never done it before, but especially with the concern over supply and stock I'd like to get the R5 as soon as possible, my 5D3 could really be on its last legs. I'd almost pick up a 5D4 awhile since I love the one I use at my job, but I probably won't buy another camera for at least the next 4 years after this year, and would like to be able to pick up RF lenses along the way, like the 28-70. I like the EOS R my work has, but i just would not want to put up with the viewfinder delay and control scheme when we're so close to far better, updated tech.


----------



## koenkooi (Apr 24, 2020)

ahsanford said:


> Knowing a top-line spec doesn't mean you know the fine print, like (none of this confirmed, I'm just riffing here):
> 
> 20 fps e-shutter... with AF locked at first exposure, or JPG / compressed RAW only
> 12 fps mechanical... but only 5 fps when you need Eye AF or servo/tracking working
> ...



The 1DX3 drops down to 12-bit RAW in all e-shutter modes, I expect the R5 to do the same. The M6II can do AF and AE in its 30fps burst mode, so I don't expect the R5 to lack that.


----------



## Starting out EOS R (Apr 24, 2020)

H. Jones said:


> Good to know. Have never done it before, but especially with the concern over supply and stock I'd like to get the R5 as soon as possible, my 5D3 could really be on its last legs. I'd almost pick up a 5D4 awhile since I love the one I use at my job, but I probably won't buy another camera for at least the next 4 years after this year, and would like to be able to pick up RF lenses along the way, like the 28-70. I like the EOS R my work has, but i just would not want to put up with the viewfinder delay and control scheme when we're so close to far better, updated tech.


Like you, I have never pre ordered but will this time to replace my R. As you say, the R is a good camera but the controls are a little annoying. I've got used to them have no issues now as I've changed the button and control dial functions to how I like them. for me the R5 gives me the uncropped 4K video & FPS the R is missing, along with a more user friendly layout.
I did wonder about waiting to order until all the bugs are sorted with firmware updates but I've been pretty impressed with how Canon quickly identifies issues and gets new Firmware releases out, based on what they did with the R and RF 70-200mm initial problems. It gives me confidence they will do the same or even faster with the R5 due to how high profile it is.


----------



## reefroamer (Apr 24, 2020)

The slow-roll of the R5 (and R6) announcement reinforces my view that these new cameras will be introduced at blockbuster prices below USD $3,000. Canon has already dribbled out most of the specs, benefitting from months of media hype and speculation. What shocking news is left now to make headlines on the official announcement day? An industry-shocking low-price that sucks the air from competitors' sails and generates an immediate and huge back-order list that will keep your factories humming for many months despite a pandemic that has consumers hoarding their cash. Folks, this is not business as usual for Canon or anyone else. Companies are not so much worried about profits now as much as survival. Anyways, just my 2 cents. Obviously, I could be wrong.


----------



## padam (Apr 24, 2020)

reefroamer said:


> The slow-roll of the R5 (and R6) announcement reinforces my view that these new cameras will be introduced at blockbuster prices below USD $3,000. Canon has already dribbled out most of the specs, benefitting from months of media hype and speculation. What shocking news is left now to make headlines on the official announcement day? An industry-shocking low-price that sucks the air from competitors' sails and generates an immediate and huge back-order list that will keep your factories humming for many months despite a pandemic that has consumers hoarding their cash. Folks, this is not business as usual for Canon or anyone else. Companies are not so much worried about profits now as much as survival. Anyways, just my 2 cents. Obviously, I could be wrong.


They are not going to lower the starting price in any way, especially for desirable products like these, that's for sure, the IBIS on it own for any EF or RF lenses is very attractive for most people.
They almost always increase prices with new cameras and lenses, one exemption was the 1DX Mark II, which was "only" 6000$ over the 6800$ for the original 1DX (maybe the exchange rate was much different before), but now the Mark III is back again at 6500$.
(and no, there is no 'special pandemic package' with 2x1TB CFExpress cards for free...)

The MSRP of the 5D Mark IV, which is generally the "level" of what this camera is aimed at was 3500$.
And this camera looks to be much stronger and better featured, having things like 4k120p, which is not even in the 1DX Mark III, it seems like a much bigger jump forward.
So the MSRP would surely increase. But over 4000$ seems to much, so it looks to be a decent starter point, or maybe even slightly higher for the few first months, were people could struggle to even get one, no matter how much it is going to cost, people may be trying to flip them for a profit, like it was with the BMPCC4K initially. Canon is not stupid, they might do this initial flipping profit bit from themselves, if they did their market research about setting the right pricing, they certainly know the availability better than we do.

The R6 will be in a completely different, lower class (so cheaper RF lenses are definitely coming) and its pricing can be determined easier once we know how much it has been crippled in comparison, but from the semi-vague specs it looks to be around the 2000$ mark, where the 6D Mark II started, but with way worse video specs, depends if it uses a lower capacity battery, if the dynamic range of the sensor remains in the low category, just like it did with the 6D Mark II over the 6D, etc.

The R6 certainly looks to be very appealing to the YT creator market, which seems to be growing for now as well as the 'cheap' new Canon mirrorless camera to shoot weddings with, since it looks to come with two card slots (UHS-II seems to be logical as well, smallest and cheapest)


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 24, 2020)

The premise of this thread: "As for the official Canon EOS R5 announcement? *I can’t see Canon dragging it out another 60-90 days, that would crush the hype train *that they’ve been building, as there is not much more to tell us about the camera besides very specific specifications and price."

From Canon: "On the set of high-end productions such as commercials, dramas and documentaries, the EOS R5 is an ideal partner to the likes of Canon’s brand-new EOS C300 Mark III – a next generation modular Cinema EOS System camera launched today." 

They sure are trying to maintain hype while giving us precious little more, but this is pretty powerful bragging on the video side.





__





More Canon EOS R5 specs revealed – “the camera will shoot comfortably on high-end production sets” - Canon Press Centre - Canon UK







www.canon.co.uk






Jack


----------



## ahsanford (Apr 24, 2020)

padam said:


> The R6 will be in a completely different, lower class (so cheaper RF lenses are definitely coming) and its pricing can be determined easier once we know how much it has been crippled in comparison, but from the semi-vague specs it looks to be around the 2000$ mark, where the 6D Mark II started but with way worse video specs, depends if it uses a lower capacity battery, if the dynamic range of the sensor remains in the low category just like it did with the 6D Mark II over the 6D, etc.




I am not convinced that a 20 MP in the R6 means that it will be a budget offering. The RP is already cheap as hell and is packing ancient sensor architecture in there.

It's possible R and RP die off as lines in the portfolio and we slide into some 1DX/5D/6D orthodoxy because that's what Canon likes, that's what Canon thinks the market will continue to look like, etc. I've speculated what this might look like before:





__





A high-megapixel EOS R camera is still on the roadmap [CR2]


While a lot of us, myself included expected to see a high-megapixel R replacement for the EOS 5DS and EOS 5DS R DSLRs to be coming next, that has turned out not to be the case. As we’re going to get the 45mp Canon EOS R5 next and then a Canon EOS R6 later on in the spring. We have no details on...




www.canonrumors.com





...or the R6 is some low light monster video specialist (which I think is less likely).

- A


----------



## padam (Apr 24, 2020)

ahsanford said:


> I am not convinced that a 20 MP in the R6 means that it will be a budget offering. The RP is already cheap as hell and is packing ancient sensor architecture in there.
> 
> It's possible R and RP die off as lines in the portfolio and we slide into some 1DX/5D/6D orthodoxy because that's what Canon likes, that's what Canon thinks the market will continue to look like, etc. I've speculated what this might look like before:
> 
> ...


No top LCD - that is an easy giveaway for a 'budget' EOS R system camera, as well as a cheaper LCD screen and EVF and so on, and of course there is the naming. Maybe they can keep the joystick in, since even the 90D has it now (or the A7III, etc.), that would be nice to have but maybe it will be too small for that. Same with the battery, I think they want to keep the size and weight lower.

No no, the R and RP are certainly not dying, they are far too young for that, they remain firmly in production. Sony did exactly the same with their mirrorless cameras, they are in the 4th gen of cameras as the product cycles are short. And even with that in mind, only the 1st gen cameras are starting to become discontinued. (Even the 5D IV or 6D II are not discontinued, and they are much older)
The RP is far, far cheaper still, the cheapest entry to the system, there will be some overlap with the EOS R having a few features:
There is obviously the megapixel count, the nice big EVF and screen, more rigid build.
And I reckon 10-bit 4:2:2 Canon Log and the sensor with the better dynamic range will be kept for the R as well.
So, it is still very much a nice B-cam to use on a tripod, it is also kind of logical to save costs on both hardware and software on the R6.
While the EOS R6 having other important things (IBIS, dual cards, faster stills frame rates, much better video specs apart from Log recording).


----------



## ahsanford (Apr 24, 2020)

padam said:


> No no, the R and RP are certainly not dying, they are far too young for that, they remain firmly in production.




Forgive me, I wasn't clear. R and RP aren't going away -- they'll have a normal lifecycle, they won't be prematurely put to pasture or anything, etc.

I'm just wondering if Canon will abandon sequel-ing those lines in favor of reverting to the more familiar landscape of R1 / R5 / R6 'tier-ing' of value to users now that they have fully committed to FF mirrorless.

Or, put another way. If the R5 is basically a mirrorless 5D5 and the R6 will be the mirrorless 6D3, what place/niche/user would there be for an R Mark II?

Everything about EOS R reads as a first try, concept car, new feature platform, etc. It was fine, but it didn't nail some unmet need for control scheme or win major plaudits for what was new (other than the main attraction of the flange depth / mount / control ring setup itself). And with the R5 way more people seem to be happy with the 5D wheel coming back than those that are crying about the touch bar going away, so I just wonder if an EOS R Mark II needs to happen at all.

- A


----------



## padam (Apr 24, 2020)

ahsanford said:


> Forgive me, I wasn't clear. R and RP aren't going away -- they'll have a normal lifecycle, they won't be prematurely put to pasture or anything, etc.
> 
> I'm just wondering if Canon will abandon sequel-ing those lines in favor of reverting to the more familiar landscape of R1 / R5 / R6 'tier-ing' of value to users now that they have fully committed to FF mirrorless.
> 
> ...


I guess yes, they will be abandoning it if they like the R1 naming, in terms of the true flagship mirrorless, it can start right from there as they didn't start on the 1DX Mark II but I don't think they are waiting yet another generation, the 1DX III looks like a strong mirrorless basis as-is for a flagship model with other technical improvements added in with the extra year it needs to be released.

I don't think they need more than three general levels of FF products in a given R generation, excluding high-megapixel and other special models and of course crop sensors, there is just some overlap with some of the older ones running parallel and being cheaper.
The EOS R now became the 'value' higher-megapixel R with Canon Log and they are not going to "facelift" it.

The EOS R5 can be considered as the EOS R Mark II, just at the same time moved higher in the product range with the missing features filled in (and the R5 Mark II that would be an EOS R Mark III, and so on)
The EOS R6 RP relationship is probably similar, it will cost more or less twice as much, but much more technically up to spec with the IBIS, while still being limited in some ways (will it keep a small battery with IBIS? that would certainly be a problem but hopefully they've figured that people want the LP-E6NH in there even if it becomes bigger and heavier)


----------



## reefroamer (Apr 25, 2020)

I think the RP will be around for awhile as Canon's bottom-feeder. The price will keep dropping and dropping, but it will protect the soft underbelly of the Canon beast and provide an inexpensive entry point to the R/RF system. Today's RP buyers are tomorrow's R5 and Rx1 buyers and RF lens collectors. Good plan, I think. Look what a good job of that the Rebel has done.


----------



## Rixy (Apr 26, 2020)

bellorusso said:


> Canon always finds excuses. Classic move.


Canon came with all the desire to present its camera, this pandemic has screwed us all


----------



## Ozarker (Apr 26, 2020)

Well, thankfully, the R isn't stifling anything I want to do. For me, it is a wonderful camera.  I can see R5s Mark ? in my future someday, but glass still remains my focus. Still ISO an RF 70-135. Until then, I'll sit here and just gel. 

The R5 is a very exciting camera, but it would be as practical to me and my situation as buying a Ferrari to go get groceries with. Within 2 hours of where I now live there are fairly decent small homes that can be had for $30k - $50k in small farming towns. I'd probably have to replace the "avocado" or "harvest gold" colored appliances, but still. Frankly, I need my viewfinder pointed in that direction even before I get another lens. Ready to get out of the city and quit renting. A paid for roof over my head would be a lot of security to have. There's nothing like a pandemic to rearrange one's priorities.

Now, there used to be a joke about a camel and donkey in the desert...


----------



## TAF (Apr 28, 2020)

ahsanford said:


> ...or the R6 is some low light monster video specialist (which I think is less likely).
> 
> - A



I think that highly likely, actually.

Extreme low light performance with IBIS just screams surveillance model. Law enforcement is always looking for better tech.


----------

